# Getting rid of Brown algae?



## SammyJankis (Oct 18, 2007)

i have a newly establised saltwater tank and i am getting a lot of brown algae. How can i get rid of it?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

A Diatom Bloom (The brown algea) is normal in a newly established tank. Time is the best way to get rid of it. Keep your parameters in check and use nothing but RO/DI water and it will go away on it's own as the tank matures. Won't take long.


----------

